# Show your Zebralight collections / setup / mods / stories



## CrazyIvan2011 (Feb 15, 2014)

Just received my new ZL H600fw II...and I already love it. 

But I had honestly not realized that I now have 5 Zebralights...two were in some of my camping/back up gear I had forgot about. So I thought, do people have large collections of Zebralights...mods, different set up's etc. 
I never really thought of my first ZL as a 'Wow' type light, or what amazing new features / gimmicks they had...but they have stuck around longer that a lot of my other flashlights. They seem to have crept up on me with out knowing. 

And I have to admit, my SC600w is still probably my best, favorite, most used versatile light I have. But I have never given any of them much hype or excitement? They just work, last and endure. I don't know...like a well used pair of boots...they do not have goretex, uv protection, super light carbon nano tube technology, but are solid worn in leather boots that you wear the most? (does than analogy work...too much?). 

But I have not seen many collection thread love for Zebralights. So I thought I would try and start a new one :thumbsup: Lets see you favorite pics, set ups and general stories or views on these (underestimated / appriciated for me) lights.







All I have...but more than I realized.






Got to love the moonlights on pretty much all models ( although the old one there is a bit bright compared to the others)


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Feb 15, 2014)

Wish ZL would make more with that gold/tan anodizing; nice! Does it stand up to use?


----------



## sampson2269 (Feb 15, 2014)

CrazyIvan2011 said:


> Just received my new ZL H600fw II...and I already love it.
> 
> But I had honestly not realized that I now have 5 Zebralights...two were in some of my camping/back up gear I had forgot about. So I thought, do people have large collections of Zebralights...mods, different set up's etc.
> I never really thought of my first ZL as a 'Wow' type light, or what amazing new features / gimmicks they had...but they have stuck around longer that a lot of my other flashlights. They seem to have crept up on me with out knowing.
> ...



+1 I love the moonlight mode, perfect brightness for when you get up in the middle of the night and don't want to wake up your wife when your looking for something. I actually prefer it over my hds moonlight setting. I would say zebralight and hds are my top 2 favs.


----------



## CrazyIvan2011 (Feb 16, 2014)

I will agree there...the moonlights on these just seem better suited...and the HDS for me can be a little heavy when you are looking at night quickly, or holding one in your mouth. 
And the H51...best looking type of ano in my opinion too. And it has stood up just fine. As I said, forgot I had it...clicked it on and worked just fine. Has been knocked around for a long time in my kit bag.


----------



## tobrien (Feb 22, 2014)

IIRC there are some real good ZL mods in the headlamp forum.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 22, 2014)

My first ZL 
SC600 MKII L2 CW


----------



## CrazyIvan2011 (Feb 23, 2014)

kj2 said:


> My first ZL
> SC600 MKII L2 CW



:thumbsup: One of the most used lights I have, well I have the SC600w and the MII, but not MII L2...might have to get one I think.


----------



## kj2 (Feb 23, 2014)

CrazyIvan2011 said:


> :thumbsup: One of the most used lights I have, well I have the SC600w and the MII, but not MII L2...might have to get one I think.


And I just ordered the Zebralight H600 MK II  -It's Zebralight-week for me


----------



## Stefano (Mar 23, 2014)

In total I have 11 Zebra (I have copies of the double)
H602 - H600 MKII - SC600 II L2 are coming 

(Translate with Google)


----------



## AbbyY (Mar 23, 2014)

I got my first Zebralights 2 days ago: H600w MKII, H600Fw MKII, H602w and SC600w MKII L2.

Awesome flashlights!


----------



## AbbyY (Mar 27, 2014)

Ooooops, I did it again!

It seems I like Zebralight so much that I've got 2 other samples. Literally, in 6 days I bought 6 Zebralight :duh2:

H52w, H600w MKII, H600Fw MKII, H602w, SC600w MKII L2 and SC600 MKII L2.


----------



## Charles L. (Mar 29, 2014)

Wow AbbyY, 6 in 6 days! And Stefano, 11! Here I thought I was going over the top with 4 in 2 months… Mine are hopefully self-explanatory from the photo: SC600 II L2, SC600w II L2, H600F, and SC62d. I think that's it for a while… I think


----------



## Stefano (Apr 3, 2014)

With double copy i got to 14 Zebra :-/

Two days ago finally arrive H602w H600w MK II SC600w MK II L2

2 - H31w
1 - H51
1 - H51w
1 - H52w
2 - H502
2 - H600
1 - H600w MK II
1 - H602w
1 - SC52
1 SC600 MKII
1 SC600w MKII L2

Most of them sleeping in his the package..
The Zebralight I've used the most is the H600, since I own I have forgotten what it means to hold a flashlight in his hand

(translate with Google)


----------



## zebraa (Apr 3, 2014)

Stefano said:


> With double copy i got to 14 Zebra :-/
> 
> Two days ago finally arrive H602w H600w MK II SC600w MK II L2
> 
> ...



Yikes, that's an awesome collection!


----------



## lowks (Apr 13, 2014)

What is the cool factor of zebra lights?


----------



## wedlpine (Apr 13, 2014)

lowks said:


> What is the cool factor of zebra lights?



For me it's the UI. Love it.


----------



## CrazyIvan2011 (Apr 13, 2014)

I will second the UI. At first I though I would not like it...having that many options. But in real use they are fantastic! Each level is well spaced and has its own use. 
They are so compact as well...but really bright!


----------



## Echoready (Apr 13, 2014)

SC52, H52F, SC62D, H600FW MKII.


----------



## Charles L. (Apr 13, 2014)

lowks said:


> What is the cool factor of zebra lights?




Not sure they are cool. But what I like about them are their small size, floody beams, range of outputs and efficient runtimes.


----------



## lowks (Apr 13, 2014)

What kind batteries do they generally take?


----------



## AbbyY (Apr 13, 2014)

Personally, I use unprotected Panasonic NCR18650B, 3400mAh for SC600 and H600 series. IMO unprotected batteries work better than protected due to high drain capabilities (protected have a higher resistance). There is no risk of overdischarge because the cutoff hits at 2.7V.


----------



## markr6 (Apr 14, 2014)

Charles L. said:


> Not sure they are cool. But what I like about them are their small size, floody beams, range of outputs and efficient runtimes.



This, plus the UI above all makes them the best so far for me. Honestly, it took me a long time to get into Zebralights since I thought they were ugly. But I just couldn't argue against the UI and range of outputs.


----------



## Stefano (Apr 17, 2014)

lowks said:


> What kind batteries do they generally take?



Personally, I use AmpMax 3100
But they work well EagleTac 3400/2500


----------



## lowks (Apr 17, 2014)

Do they make good EDCs?


----------



## tonkem (Apr 17, 2014)

I am surprised no one has a S6330 to share  Here are my Zebralights below:

1. H502 CW
2. SC52 CW
3. SC52 CW
4. H600 CW 750 Lumen
5. S6330 CW 2400 lumens


----------



## rexet (Apr 24, 2014)

I only have two of them but I love them  !

- SC600w MKII L2
- SC52w L2







I don't think Zebralights are "cool". They are not especially good looking, they don't have show off features, etc. They are just incredibly efficient in providing huge amount of light in a very small package with long runtime and good UI. This is all I need in a good EDC flashlight  !


----------



## markr6 (Apr 24, 2014)

rexet said:


> I don't think Zebralights are "cool". They are not especially good looking, they don't have show off features, etc.



I felt this way for years before buying my first Zebralight, even for awhile after having some. But now I'm starting to think they're cool. I'm currently up to 6! I'm done unless they bring the S6330 back!


----------



## Stefano (Apr 24, 2014)

tonkem said:


> I am surprised no one has a S6330 to share  Here are my Zebralights below:
> 
> 1. H502 CW
> 2. SC52 CW
> ...



Wonderful collection !
The 6330 has excellent features, they told me they can also work with a small number of batteries.
I think it led with a neutral XM-L2 would be incredibly beautiful
I found this photo on the web, the 6330 is also very flood 

(Translate with Google)


----------



## markr6 (Apr 25, 2014)

Stefano said:


> I think it led with a neutral XM-L2 would be incredibly beautiful



As usual, another light I don't need, but I'm definitely waiting for this!


----------



## DaFABRICATA (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice collections everyone!

Gathered up all my ZL's for a group picture and didn't realize how many I had till they were all in one place...missing is the SC31w on my road bike handlebars.
I suppose realizing I had so many is due in part to a majority of them being put to use for different tasks.

The S6330 is probably the least used light but fun to have available.
The H60w has been my nightstand light for several years now...meaning it replaced a plug in nightstand light.
H600w and H602w gets used a lot when riding my bike, either mounted to the helmet or bars and also for night hikes.
The SC52w, H52w, & H502w are all great lightweight camp lights and the H52w practically lives on my head.
The H30R, H31R, and H502R are all used as rear lights while riding bikes at night. The H30R lives in my helmet, while the H31R and H502R both swap places on the rear on my bike.
The SC31w (not shown) clips tomthe front of my road bike and mostly stays there.
The H30w, H30w (XP-E and reflector) and H31w gets used camping and working from time to time.
Just recieved the H31B and bought it just because.

The dead H502 and headless SC52 up front were sacrificed for their drivers and the H30 died on my Dad who gave I
it back to me. I plan on doing an updated version of the H30 with newer internals (someday)

The brass light in the back was the first full custom light that I made from barstock and utilizes the SC52 driver/LED and is controlled via a piston switch.




















.


----------



## KITROBASKIN (Jun 25, 2014)

Thank You so much for showing your collection. The Brass Zebra is a treat.



DaFABRICATA said:


> Nice collections everyone!
> 
> Gathered up all my ZL's for a group picture and didn't realize how many I had...
> 
> ...


----------



## tobrien (Jun 25, 2014)

just saw the S6330 got discontinued. Why?


----------



## tonkem (Jun 25, 2014)

Supposed to be upgraded later this year. But with Zebralight, no telling. I contacted them earlier this year and they said it was slated to be updated this year. 



tobrien said:


> just saw the S6330 got discontinued. Why?


----------



## Bigblue (Jun 27, 2014)

I don't have a ZL yet, but plan to buy an SC600 MMII L2 soon. Many of the pros and benefits have already been mentioned so no need to reiterate. 

This may just be me but another pro to me is that this is not another black body flashlight. I normally am not a color type of guy but looking at the lights that I have, which isn't many, I need some variety. Flashy color isn't for me so either gray or olive green is perfect.


----------



## Stefano (Jun 27, 2014)

@DaFabricata great photo!


----------



## geokite (Apr 16, 2015)

SC52w, SC600 MkII L2, SC62w, H32F, H600 MkII, H502r, H600F MkII, H602, SC600w MkII L2, H52 

Steve


----------

